
Ask HN: Did anyone else's goggle fi phone just turn red? - verdverm
My status and nav bars turned bright red for about an hour. Tried to get a call back... After not getting one, chat was seriously disappointing... Then it cleared up during chat... Have come to expect more from G... Wondering if anyone else feels the same...
======
aurizon
This is a common low power indication.

